

Strengthening rights and choices for people to live in the community - DanBC
https://www.gov.uk/government/consultations/strengthening-rights-for-people-with-learning-disabilities

======
DanBC
Submitting this because

i) The ASD / programmer overlap is there

ii) I'm not sure the overlap between programmer or founder and mental ill-
health is any greater than the general population, but some on HN seem to
think it is

iii) People in the US might be interested to see how UK government does this
kind of consultation work

iv) Previous submissions about learning difficulties and mental illness have
had useful discussion so I thought people may be intersted in this.

